# Any tv converter box with component out that i can use dtransmision coupon on?



## bestivo

Short version:
I have a tv converter box coupon and want to get a tuner box with component out to feed a HDTV without a tuner. Any ideas?



Long version:
My parents have a HDTV (without a tuner) and an old NTSC tv in the bedroom. The HDTV is hooked up to a dish receiver (vip211) and it doesn't have a tunner. My parents want to drop the dish payment and just watch locals. They have 2 TV converter box coupons. I am looking to use one of the coupons to buy a tuner box for the hdtv but all the ones that I look at have only RCA outputs. Do you guys know any with component out (so I can pass hd signal to the hdtv).

Also any recommendations on the regular converter boxes for their bedroom NTSC tv?

Thank you


----------



## scooper

bestivo said:


> Short version:
> I have a tv converter box coupon and want to get a tuner box with component out to feed a HDTV without a tuner. Any ideas?
> 
> Long version:
> My parents have a HDTV (without a tuner) and an old NTSC tv in the bedroom. The HDTV is hooked up to a dish receiver (vip211) and it doesn't have a tunner. My parents want to drop the dish payment and just watch locals. They have 2 TV converter box coupons. I am looking to use one of the coupons to buy a tuner box for the hdtv but all the ones that I look at have only RCA outputs. Do you guys know any with component out (so I can pass hd signal to the hdtv).
> 
> Also any recommendations on the regular converter boxes for their bedroom NTSC tv?
> 
> Thank you


If you're talking about the convertor boxes that you can get the coupons for - absolutely none of them will have component video output - the inclusion of that or HDMI or TOSLINK/ Digital audio coax outputs makes a device ineligible for the coupons. S-Video output IS allowed, but it is not on very many CECBs.

There are HDTV tuners available (although it is a small and growing smaller) market for some boxes that do exceed the CECB specs - probably one of the better known and recommended units is the Samsung DTB-H260F. Check this forum for more options - http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=6 . If you can't find an HDTV tuner, You could use a CECB to their HDTV - but of course, it will only be SD and not HDTV.

For the bedroom TV - for basic viewing - they are all pretty much about the same. Get whatever is available and use your coupon. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=186


----------



## dettxw

I'm not sure that HD tuners are made any more. There was a market when HD-ready TVs (read monitors) were produced, but now all TVs must have tuners - no more monitors. 

You'll likely do best at finding a used stand-alone HD tuner on eBay.


----------



## scooper

dettxw said:


> I'm not sure that HD tuners are made any more. There was a market when HD-ready TVs (read monitors) were produced, but now all TVs must have tuners - no more monitors.


I'm not sure that they were not allowed any more, but the cost of ATSC tuners has come down dramatically so as to make the idea of selling a "HDTV monitor only without tuner" is kind of silly now.



dettxw said:


> You'll likely do best at finding a used stand-alone HD tuner on eBay.


As I said - it's a small and growing smaller market. You may well be right that ebay / craigslist / other private sales sites are his best options.


----------



## wd8kct

bestivo said:


> Short version:
> I have a tv converter box coupon and want to get a tuner box with component out to feed a HDTV without a tuner. Any ideas?


Centronics ZAT 502 HD Terrestrial Digital ATSC Receiver (Summit Source):
http://bit.ly/2lzn29
not eligible for coupon...


----------



## dave29

Converter boxes are made to convert a digital signal to an analog signal. That is not what you need.


----------



## bestivo

Thank you all. I was thinking that was the case but wasn't sure.


----------



## jerry downing

There are DVD recorders with component output.


----------



## jerry downing

There are DVD recorders with component output but you can not use a coupon for them.


----------

